# The God-centeredness of Christ's Birth: An Advent Sermon



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 11, 2009)

Most people view Christmas as a time for joy and celebration. Many are aware that it has some religious significance. But there are few in our day who really appreciate the true significance of Christ’s birth. I've posted a sermon based on the angels' heraldic hymn “_Gloria in excelsis_," which underscores the biblical significance of Christ's birth.

*The God-centeredness of Christ's Birth: An Advent Sermon*

Your servant,
Bob Gonzales


----------

